# Advice / Tips about relocating inforamtion



## zsemle (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I'm newbie here, but I've read the forum several times before.
I have a big dilemma. I got 2 offers, from Germany, one from Munich (48k after tax), and one from Ulm (44k). The area is IT, embedded development. I have 3 years, related experiences.

I would have 2 question.
- Is is a fair offer, or could I have asked for a little more ?
- Our (me & my wife) goals are to save at least 15-17.000 Eur / year and live a normal, (not luxury, but OK) lifestyle. (i.e. with a medium sized flat, 1-2 eating/ month, and 1-2 night out/ month, no extra wishes)
Will be able to do this, supposing that the only income will be only my salary ? If not, I think I won't accept it.
Thank you in advance !


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

This is a fair offer for a university graduate in IT with three years experience.
It will afford you an o.k. lifestyle, but you will not be able to save as much as you want to - nobody in Germany on such a salary can!

You will receive around €2500/month (or €30k/year) after taxes and compulsory deductions. A two-room flat in Munich costs €1000/month rent (less than that in Ulm) and you'll need at least another €1000/month for the lifestyle you describe.


----------



## zsemle (Feb 3, 2014)

Okay, thank you, but I wrote "after tax".  
Is 2000 a monthfor enough, for 2, in Munich , for a normal lifestyle ?
Because if yes, and I calculate as you, my salary will be 4000 / month. 
If 2000 would be enough in Munich, I can save another 2000 / month, so that's= 24k / year, and it is more, than I expected. Or.. ? :/


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't see the "after tax" - and I didn't expect it either because no company here promises anything after tax (which depends heavily on your personal circumstances). Is it also after compulsory social security deductions?
In any case it is then a very good offer for your background.
€2000/month for a couple's daily living and rent is o.k., but not luxurious. (€700/month per person is the povery line here, and of course the sky is the limit in the other direction.)


----------



## zsemle (Feb 3, 2014)

Is it also after compulsory social security deductions?
I think, unfortunately no. 
Thank you for your quick and helpful answer, I will see it...


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Google the various tax estimators online and play around. As an example, if 44k were your pre-tax income, for married w/out kids you'd have 30k after-tax - so approximately one third taken off for tax, social insurance, health etc.


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

If your income after tax but before compulsory health and social security insurances is €44k/yr, it means your pre-tax income is €51k/yr (€4250/month) and your pay-out after tax and compulory deductions is €34k/yr (€2800/month).
I made some assumptions which can influence the results. You can try yourself at Brutto Netto Rechner 2014 2013 Gehaltsrechner 2014 2013 Lohnrechner 2014 2013 Gehalt.
But I must say such an arrangement is highly unusual - German employers basically always mean pre-tax-and-deductions if quoting a salary.


----------



## logbabu (Feb 17, 2014)

I think you should ask for a bit more higher salary to live and spend in a comfortable way


----------

